# Promoting the forum



## User (8 May 2008)




----------



## zimzum42 (8 May 2008)

If me and Oates get it sorted, we could all learn Chinese!


----------



## Shaun (8 May 2008)

That's not a bad idea.

A PDF that everyone could download and pass around to friends, colleagues, or club mates.


----------



## mickle (8 May 2008)

More bloody cyclists, thats all we need!


----------



## HJ (8 May 2008)

You can just download this gif http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/images/phpbb/logo_phpBB.gif I nicked it from the top of this page...


----------



## Shaun (9 May 2008)

I've got some Photoshop files of the logo, and I can upload pretty much anything to a page and place it on the site somewhere for members to find/view/download it.

It might take me a few weeks to do something on this though as we're moving back into our house next weekend and we've got shed-loads of work to do both in preparation, and afterwards.

I'll let you know once I've put something together then everyone can have a pick and play. I've also got Acrobat on my office PC so email me your designs and I should be able to PDF them. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (12 May 2008)

Great idea. I see, BTW, that we have a new member who joined after seeing a jersey on "a guy in Selby". As I was in Selby that day, in my jersey, I wonder if they mean me....


----------



## Will1985 (17 May 2008)

Anything happening? With the sportive season well underway, I agree that there is a great opportunity to promote the forum.....I'll be wearing CC jersey for these, but a flyer might add something too.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 May 2008)

i wore mine on the macc bikathon, until the first checkpoint when i had to put the event t-shirt over the top as cycling at a 9 year old's pace does not warm you up enough for just one layer


----------



## yello (24 Jun 2008)

I wore my CC shirt on the FFCT 'Vallée de la Creuse' randonée... any new recruits from France??


----------



## bonj2 (24 Jun 2008)

> *So, any volunteers?*
> 
> Shaun, can we get a jpeg of the CC logo?
> 
> And how would we host the file on here?



Why don't YOU do it? 

Go on, you don't need anyone to help you. Just go and recruit!


----------



## bonj2 (24 Jun 2008)

> Because I'm not pc-art-savvy, and I can't host the file on here.



you don't need to be - just right click the logo, 'copy image'. Fire up paintbrush. Paste. Add 'www' somewhere, and drag it before the word cyclechat, and similar with '.co.uk' afterwards.
Copy the whole lot and paste it into word, add any text you want below, and there's your flyer!

And you don't need to 'host a file', just print it off and put it on the bikes. Go on, get cracking.


----------



## bonj2 (24 Jun 2008)

this thread clearly proves you DO know how to do that.


----------



## Shaun (24 Jun 2008)

I'm working on it, sorry guys, just currently snowed under with work backlog that has built up due to all the moving out / flood work.

Should be able to do something next week.

It's up there on my to-do list ... honest.


----------



## Arch (30 Jun 2008)

yello said:


> I wore my CC shirt on the FFCT 'Vallée de la Creuse' randonée... any new recruits from France??



I just wore mine for the better part of two weeks right through the top half of France, so I claim any new Frenchies as well...


----------



## Will1985 (3 Jul 2008)

Anything happening here? I've got various logos and text which I photoshopped for the jersey.


----------



## Shaun (4 Jul 2008)

Have a look at these: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/logos.html

NB: Will, if you want me to add any of your artwork too just email me the files.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Chappy (6 Jul 2008)

Admin said:


> Have a look at these: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/logos.html
> 
> 
> So we are free to use these then are we.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2008)

Chappy;323764][quote name= said:


> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/logos.html


[/url]

So we are free to use these then are we. [/QUOTE]

Yup, that's what I put 'em there for.

If anyone has any specific requirements for a size or format, give me shout. 

Should I put some web site buttons and banners together in case people want to promote the forums on their web site?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Chappy (20 Aug 2008)

Guys check this out took me 2 mins on paint dead easy


----------



## domtyler (20 Aug 2008)

Maybe Shaun or a volunteer could set up an email server and give everyone here free accounts to use, shouldn't be too much work. Would reach far more people than sticking flyers on bikes.


----------



## Arch (21 Aug 2008)

Chappy said:


> Guys check this out took me 2 mins on paint dead easy



Nice - I would suggest perhaps making the .co.uk bit bigger - it took me a moment to see it,and I already knew it was a website....


----------

